# طرق استخراج الذهب من الصخور



## makkae (14 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
يا أخواني أريد طرق استخراج الذهب من الصخور وعندي الحمد لله كمية هائلة من الصخور ولكن لا أعرف الطريقة إستخراجها وأستخرجتها جزيئات الذهب بزئبق وهي ليس مجدية
أهل عندكم طريقة أخرى غير الزئبق وماء ملكي أرجو منكم المساعدة
وشكرا


----------



## alshangiti (14 نوفمبر 2010)

موجود با لتفصيل فى الموقع طرق فصل الذهب الرجاء البحث


----------



## alshangiti (14 نوفمبر 2010)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t156626.html


----------

